# Adoption et Protection animale > Co-voiturage > Recherches >  RECUPERATION DE 3 PANIERS DE TRANSPORT EN BOIS POUR CHATS A BESANSON POUR PARIS

## laurencia

Bonjour

je recherche un covoiturage de BESANCON pour PARIS (ou RP) pour 3 PANIERS POUR CHATS EN BOIS

C est juste du matériel pas de chat mais du matériel qui me sera très utile 

J'attends avec impatience une bénévole qui pourrait me rendre ce service

Merci à vous tous

Laurencia
DE DRANCY

----------

